# Hornets acquire Xavier Henry from Grizzlies



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

in a 3-team trade.



> The Memphis Grizzlies have agreed in principle to the terms of a three-team trade with New Orleans and Philadelphia that will bring 76ers center Marreese Speights to the Grizzlies, according to sources with knowledge of the trade.
> 
> The deal, on course to be completed later Wednesday, would send Memphis swingman Xavier Henry to the Hornets and two second-round picks to Philadelphia.


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/7...ladelphia-76ers-marreese-speights-sources-say


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Hornets really needed a shooter, and to get a young one with potential for a second rounder is a steal in my book. Hopefully these ligaments arent a lingering issue, but I'm excited to see another young piece be brought in.


----------

